# Hunter Biden



## BloodStripe (Oct 16, 2014)

Popped on a piss test and was subsequently discharged from the Navy.

http://www.politico.com/story/2014/...-drug-test-111964.html?cmpid=sf#ixzz3GMCZm9AR


----------



## Grunt (Oct 16, 2014)

Well, I for one am certainly glad that he "respects the Navy's decision."

I think that was really good of him...especially after having to get two waivers. What a sacrifice.

Wow! That was certainly "big" of him.

He's a scrub.


----------



## AWP (Oct 16, 2014)

I wonder how many other 43 year olds, those without a VP for a father, received a waiver to commission last year?

What a privileged, "better-than-you" asshole. That family's more full of shit than a septic tank.


----------



## pardus (Oct 16, 2014)

What a fucking scumbag!

Cocaine no less, that shit is out of your system quickly, which means he thought he was immune/special etc... enough to do coke right before he knew he was going to be training (or whatever public affairs calls what they do).
Typical politician's spawn...


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 16, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I wonder how many other 43 year olds, those without a VP for a father, received a waiver to commission last year?
> 
> What a privileged, "better-than-you" asshole. That family's more full of shit than a septic tank.


And after that, how big a complete CF must you be to get the boot when you're the VP's kid.  What a jerk-off.


----------



## 104TN (Oct 17, 2014)

That gene pool is stagnant. I'm not surprised.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 17, 2014)

If Joe Biden was my dad I'd be shootin crack into my eyeballs. If this POS spoiled brat turd was my son I'd be shooting crack into my eyeballs. Either way I'm shooting crack.


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 17, 2014)

Good riddance.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 17, 2014)

Rank apparently didn't have that kind of privilege, now did it?  This isn't even big enough news to send him to a month-long stay at a luxury resort posing as a rehab center.  

This reminds me just a little bit of a magazine article I read a few years ago about the little "princes and princesses"/offspring of ChiCom government parents coming over here and wilding out while going to college here with no repercussions and a seemingly bottomless trust fund.  Not a whole lot of difference in my eyes, really.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 18, 2014)

WTF was he doing signing up for the Navy at 43 y/o anyway?  Max age is 35 and I understand anything can be waivered.  Weird story all around.  Garbage in, garbage out.  I think the last sentence in the article is most telling... 



> It’s not clear whether Biden received an honorable discharge.



If he received anything other than a dishonorable it's a damn shame.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## RackMaster (Oct 18, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> WTF was he doing signing up for the Navy at 43 y/o anyway?  Max age is 35 and I understand anything can be waivered.  Weird story all around.  Garbage in, garbage out.  I think the last sentence in the article is most telling...
> 
> 
> 
> If he received anything other than a dishonorable it's a damn shame.



It wouldn't surprise me if it was part of a "grooming" process for a move into politics.  Guess the nose candy fucked up Daddy's plan.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 18, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> WTF was he doing signing up for the Navy at 43 y/o anyway?  Max age is 35 and I understand anything can be waivered.  Weird story all around.  Garbage in, garbage out.  I think the last sentence in the article is most telling...
> 
> 
> 
> If he received anything other than a dishonorable it's a damn shame.



Bidens make moves that support their political goals and ideals. Sure would look good for dad, if his son were to throw everything aside and get waivered into active duty. With dad planning a run for POTUS, he would have had a leg up on ole "Hil", would he not? Sure he would, pretty slick move, considering biden the younger would never be even remotely exposed to harm/risk. Too bad about the cocaine thingie, prolly tried to waiver that too. Don't for a minute think that the cocaine thing was not expected to be swept under the rug too. After all, the current POTUS is an admitted user.:wall:. Not to worry, for biden the younger is prolly in line for his own czarship later on.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 18, 2014)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Bidens make moves that support their political goals and ideals. Sure would look good for dad, if his son were to throw everything aside and get waivered into active duty. With dad planning a run for POTUS, he would have had a leg up on ole "Hil", would he not? Sure he would, pretty slick move, considering biden the younger would never be even remotely exposed to harm/risk. Too bad about the cocaine thingie, prolly tried to waiver that too. Don't for a minute think that the cocaine thing was not expected to be swept under the rug too. After all, the current POTUS is an admitted user.:wall:. Not to worry, for biden the younger is prolly in line for his own czarship later on.


He did get a drug waiver (to get in), and an age waiver.
Fucking gets booted as an O-1, dumbass.
Gives Hillary another arrow for her primary run.
Public Affairs was to stressful for "Hunter"
I LOL at a Liberal naming his kid Hunter also.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 18, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> ...little "princes and princesses"/offspring of ChiCom government parents coming over here and wilding out while going to college here with no repercussions and a seemingly bottomless trust fund....


 
Indeed, like Saudi kids jetting to London, partying their brains out all night in Soho...hmmm, I must've missed that passage in the Koran.

This Biden thing sounds like daddy greasing the way for the age waiver so his worthless POS 40-something loser of a son can at least give the impression that he might be respectable...and sonny, being the worthless POS 40-something loser that he is, blowing (no pun intended) another free ride on the daddy's tab. The only upside is that the Navy followed protocol in his dismissal if not in his commissioning.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 19, 2014)

PTSD made him do it.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 19, 2014)

Marauder06 said:


> PTSD made him do it.


He was a PAO, Sir, not a drone operator, geez.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 20, 2014)

The Secret Service is tasked with protecting this moron (immediate family members of the VP). WTF are they doing while Ensign Nitwit is snorting lines? Or shouldn't I ask...:-"


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 20, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> The Secret Service is tasked with protecting this moron (immediate family members of the VP). WTF are they doing while Ensign Nitwit is snorting lines? Or shouldn't I ask...:-"


Maybe not.
I thought there was an (age?) limit on Family Members.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 20, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> The Secret Service is tasked with protecting this moron (immediate family members of the VP). WTF are they doing while Ensign Nitwit is snorting lines? Or shouldn't I ask...:-"



Hunter picked up the hookers as long as he had first dibs.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 20, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Maybe not.
> I thought there was an (age?) limit on Family Members.


 

I think the age cutoff (16) only applies to children of _former _presidents and veeps. As long as the dad's in office, his family gets protection.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 20, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> Hunter picked up the hookers as long as he had first dibs.


 

Nothing would surprise me.


----------

